# ZOTAC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores 1280 MB



## W1zzard (Nov 28, 2011)

ZOTAC's GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores comes with some of the highest overclocks out of the box, compared to other GTX 560 Ti 448 cards released today. The card also uses a more compact form factor, which should help it fit smaller cases or compact media PCs.

*Show full review*


----------

